# G&H Dark Birdseye



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

*Description*

From smokingpipes.com:


> This is a combination of dark-fired whole leaf Virginias and mid-rib fine cut Kentucky leaf rolled and sliced to make 'bird's eyes'. This fine shag cut was preferred by fisherman and sailors because it was very easy to pack and light.


*In the tin*

Very moist and could use some drying time. It has the familiar smell of sweet VA and Kentucky.

*In the pipe*

I found it packs easily, and because of the moisture is very spongy. It lights easily despite the moisture content. It smokes cool and the pipe barely gets warm. Also despite the moisture, it burns fast but burns completely to the bottom with little ash left. It's not very smoky either, and can be pulled hard with very little bite.

*The experience*

Right off the bat, it's hard to believe that this is a VA. The flavor profile is as Burley as it gets. Slight cocoa undertones, very little sweetness and loads of tobacco flavor, and the Kentucky just adds to the flavor. There is a little floral comparable to the amount in IF (note that IF is always my reference tobacco). This is all Burley all the time, and I refuse to accept that this is a straight VA. Being as it's a VA/Kentucky, it's like JKP on steroids. I looked past the Burley for a moment saw the flavor comparison between JKP and this, but I quickly got past that and went back to believing this is Burley. Not only is the flavor strong, it also delivers a Burley sized nicotine kick through the whole bowl (which proves it's a VA but I still won't accept that). Even during a bowl of IF my body eventually gets used to the nic hit, but not here. It hits and stays with you the whole way through. If you can't handle truck-loads of nicotine, I wouldn't even consider this or you will be praying at the porcelain shrine quicker than a devout Christian on a bender.

That said, I have a new one to add to my favorites list, and it will go up towards the top right under IF. Dark Birdseye is brutally wonderful, in your face, out to please you by running you over with a truck then backing back over you. I think I have found something to satisfy me to the point where even if 1792 never came back (no comparison between the two), I would be happy. I will be buying enough of this to store away for a while.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Great reviews of G&H Nate! Dark Birdseye was one I got from mbearer to try. It was really strong for me too. I almost gave up on it but about the middle of the bowl it started to make a comeback. Strong but very nice.

edit: Oh, and because of the way it came to me, I would have called it Dark BirdsNEST. I found it a little hard to separate with such long pieces.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Thank you kindly, sir.

I would agree, it is wound up like a Bird's nest. It's like cheese packing the bowl; you always have a couple of strings that linger and you have to cut them off because if you pull them, it pulls more out of the baggie.


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh how I love this stuff  

Dark Birdsnest is an apt name for it though LOL  When packing it I just grab a couple strands and keep shoving in until the pipe is full then rip off the rest. Lights a treat stays lit with almost no maintenance and just has a great flavor and nic hit.

I have lbs of this in the cellar and can't wait for it to get some age on it. The first trade I made for it was 2.5 year old stuff and it was incredible. The fresh stuff is still REALLY GOOD don't get me wrong but it ages very well too. 
Mike


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Great review thanks bro!


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

This a great review, thanks! Of the GH blends I've tried, this is one of my favorites. It burns so easily, this has become my outdoor/windy weather smoke.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

This is a great smoke, and I think time does wonders for it. The bit I've stashed away has become much sweeter in only a few months, and that dark smokey note has faded some. Mine wasn't as fine a shag as I expected, and actually the Kendall Kentucky and Kendall Dark I've tried have been finer shags.


If you like the DBE, you should try the two mentioned above for sure! They're sorta variations on the theme, with DBE being the most complex IMHO, and my favorite of the lot.


----------

